# Echo hedge trimmer carburetor



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 9, 2015)

I recently acquired an Echo HC-180 hedge trimmer that seems to be in pretty good shape but doesn't want to run. I can choke it and get it to start and run for about 5 seconds but that's it. It has a Zama rotary carb which I'm not too familiar with so I'm wondering if I can replace it with different kind such as a chainsaw carb off an old Poulan micro or something like that, just askin'.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes you can.
Just a matter of getting a handful of key things covered.

you'll need a comparable sized venturi.

Make certain the throttle cable can be aranged to reach the new carb
and not cause any kinking.
Make sure the new carb has a hole/connection to fit the cable end.
and be sure the carb shaft turns in the right direction for the cable to work it.
Be sure you can get full throttle with it.

Make sure the impulse holes line up between the carb and the motor.

now look at the choke operation, will it clear everything on the engine
and air filter, fuel lines, throttle cable etc.

Next are the fuel lines. make sure the new carb wont have a nipple pointed right into an obstruction and cause the fuel line to kink
or rub a hole in it.

If you use and like a purge bubble, make sure the new one has it and is in a location that you can access and that it dosent hit anything.

And after all of that..... are you comfortable with tuning it?
you'll need to tune by ear to get it correct.
Tach numbers will no longer be valid.

I sorta think that's about it!

Edit: Make sure the air filter will still fit and clear everything.


But IF the the stock one isn't damaged or worn, a GOOD thorugh cleaning and a kit should put ya back in the running.
The symptoms you describe are pretty typical of the usual
gummed up or dirty or bad fuel lines, etc that come with any other carb.

Need to make certain the tank or lines or fuel filter or vent...
arnt the cause
before you go to the trouble of swapping out the carb.

and of course a used carb can just as easily have some issues also!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 15, 2015)

You won't believe what happened because I didn't...I went out to start the hedge trimmer just to give it one more try before tearing into it and it fired up and ran pretty good! I started it several times that day, let it sit for a day or two and tried it again and it started again and revved up just fine. I guess it just had a bit of bad gas in it or maybe it was gummed up and the gas I put in it loosened it up because it doesn't have any problems now, it starts good, revs up good and idles good as well so I'm leaving it alone. Thanks for your input, I may still have to use your advice sometime..


----------

